# TM R1 Driver adjustment question?



## delc (Jan 5, 2014)

I have just acquired a secondhand R1 driver with no instructions. It is supposed to have 2 lie settings, standard and 2 degrees upright. I want it to be as flat as possible, so standard lie. I am not sure if this is just a case of rotating the shaft to appropriate position or whether you have to split and rotate the loft sleeve, which doesn't seem to want to come apart.  Advice please?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 5, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Qya5HggCbs8&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Qya5HggCbs8
Hope this helps.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 5, 2014)

YouTube and Google are your friend

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Qya5HggCbs8&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Qya5HggCbs8

Pin seeker beat me to it


----------



## delc (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks guys.  One other question. Does the face angle adjustment actually move anything in the head, or just change the way it sits on the ground at address?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 5, 2014)

delc said:



			Thanks guys.  One other question. Does the face angle adjustment actually move anything in the head, or just change the way it sits on the ground at address?
		
Click to expand...

Just changes the angle in which it sits on the ground, same with the r11, r11s


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 5, 2014)

yup totally useless if you hover the club, which I dont thankfully


----------



## Dave B (Jan 6, 2014)

See http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...8V2QS0NRNzFvVu9NPQyQt5w&bvm=bv.58187178,d.ZG4


----------



## delc (Jan 10, 2014)

I've set the R1 up as follows: Loft setting between the 10.5 and 12.0 degree marks, so presumably 11.0 or 11.25 degrees, and the face angle setting at the first closed position. I am hitting the ball very nice and straight with this driver, so a good buy. One other question - Is the heavier weight marked in blue or red?


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Jan 10, 2014)

delc said:



			Is the heavier weight marked in blue or red?
		
Click to expand...

The weights in mine are marked with the weight in grams, one says 1 and the other says 10


----------



## rickg (Jan 10, 2014)

delc said:



			One other question - Is the heavier weight marked in blue or red?
		
Click to expand...

One is 10g and the other 1g......can't you tell the difference??? Also the weight is stamped on it.


----------



## delc (Jan 10, 2014)

rickg said:



			One is 10g and the other 1g......can't you tell the difference??? Also the weight is stamped on it.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't taken them out to look yet, as I am hitting the ball pretty straight with the R1 as it stands. As far as I can see there is no weight stamped on the outside screws, just the red or blue colour codes I described above. It would make sense if the red one was the heavier, as it fitted to the heel end of the club, which is supposed to be the default setting, but I would like to know for sure.


----------



## rickg (Jan 11, 2014)

delc said:



			It would make sense if the red one was the heavier, as it fitted to the heel end of the club, which is supposed to be the default setting, but I would like to know for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Is it just me???  why don't you just remove them to see which one is which??


----------



## delc (Jan 11, 2014)

rickg said:



			Is it just me???  why don't you just remove them to see which one is which??
		
Click to expand...

If somebody doesn't come up with a sensible answer, I might have to!


----------



## Dave B (Jan 11, 2014)

Just checked my R1 and the weights are black and orange :mmm:

The black weight is the heavier of the two, if you had checked the link I sent you the answers are there, you just need to look at the pictures. The default setting is with the lighter weight in the heel, heavy weight in the heel to promote a draw.


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 11, 2014)

From previous experience of TM drivers and putters the actual values are written quite clearly on the weights. 

Just to be certain I just used this new tool called google and found lots and lots of pictures of the R1 weight ports with clearly visible markings on the weights.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 11, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			From previous experience of TM drivers and putters the actual values are written quite clearly on the weights. 

Just to be certain I just used this new tool called google and found lots and lots of pictures of the R1 weight ports with clearly visible markings on the weights.
		
Click to expand...

Mine has the weights "engraved" on the outside, so you can see without removing them....


----------



## ger147 (Jan 11, 2014)

Genuine TM weights have the weight clearly engraved on them.

If the weights in your R1 don't, as you bought the driver from eBay, best case scenario is the weights are not TM weights. Worst case scenario is the club itself is a fake.


----------



## Dave B (Jan 11, 2014)

Mine also has the weight engraved on it as per the photo


----------



## delc (Jan 11, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Genuine TM weights have the weight clearly engraved on them.

If the weights in your R1 don't, as you bought the driver from eBay, best case scenario is the weights are not TM weights. Worst case scenario is the club itself is a fake.
		
Click to expand...


Unlikely to be a fake, as I bought it secondhand from a reputable golf shop, and it looks, feels and sounds genuine, and certainly hits the ball very well. As purchased, all the setting were at default as far as I could tell. Loft at 10 degrees and face angle neutral. I've just had a very close look at it and the red weight has has a very small 1 engraved on the screw head and the dark blue or black weight a 10. Currently the red weight is in the heel and the blue/black weight in the toe. Guess I'll leave it that way, as I hit the ball very straight with this driver.


----------



## delc (Jan 11, 2014)

Dave B said:



			Just checked my R1 and the weights are black and orange :mmm:

The black weight is the heavier of the two, if you had checked the link I sent you the answers are there, you just need to look at the pictures. The default setting is with the lighter weight in the heel, heavy weight in the heel to promote a draw.
		
Click to expand...

Think there might be an error in your last sentence! They can't both be in the heel?


----------



## Dave B (Jan 11, 2014)

Default setting (neutral), light weight in the heel. Draw setting heavy weight in the heel.


----------



## delc (Jan 11, 2014)

Dave B said:



			Default setting (neutral), light weight in the heel. Draw setting heavy weight in the heel.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that's all I wanted to know. ne:


----------

